# Cycle Routes



## Sore Thumb (10 Oct 2009)

This forum has come so far and is a fantastic meeting place and resource for many cyclists.

However I do feel that to complete the whole package a cycle route add on to the site would be beneficial. 

It could include the typical club run, your canal leisure ride, your ideal route to get from one town to another, your best route from town to get to the supermarket, your family ride out with the children, your off road route and many more.

It could include not only the route itself but also detailed information about the cafe stop on the way, warning information for the cyclist on the route, where is the best place to lock your bike, cycle facilities of the supermarket or shop on route we could go on.

What do you think? I feel it would be a good idea? Is it possible to create this add on to this site?

Take this web site to the next level


----------



## Shaun (11 Oct 2009)

It's more than likely possible, but not at the moment.

I'll add it to the wish-list ...


----------



## Norm (11 Oct 2009)

Sore Thumb said:


> It could include not only the route itself but also detailed information about the cafe stop on the way, warning information for the cyclist on the route, where is the best place to lock your bike, cycle facilities of the supermarket or shop on route we could go on.
> 
> What do you think? I feel it would be a good idea? Is it possible to create this add on to this site?


There are a couple of sites offering something similar. They fail, IMO, because people just post the obvious rides, following the main roads. This is an example, it's just tracking the straightest path, even if it is straight down the A4. 

Policing suggestions would be almost impossible but it would be good if the routes posted were bike-specific, with either little cage-traffic or, possibly, even focussing on off-road stuff.


----------

